# Rules at the dog park and people who don't follow them!



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Let me just say I love taking my dogs to the dog park but people need to ready and obey the rules of the dog park. 

Okay Tim & I took Madison and Dixie to the dog park, they love it and they get along with everyone, plus Madison is still a puppy. Well we went in and were having a good time. There was a woman there with her dog and she was scared crapless. Her dog was old and he didn't like "other dogs in his face" she said. But she was asking what are were and there names and she couldn't stop playing with them, go figure. 

Then a guy brought his female pit in and she kept trying to snap at other dogs and didn't like our puppy for some reason and he wouldn't take her out just saying "she never done this before". Oh and some other people brought in a pregnant boxer. With drinks like Mt. Dew. And letting other dogs drink it. But I didn't let ours. 

Okay rules for the dog park:

1) No food or drink's except water for the dogs, ( the water wasn't turned on yet)
2) Don't just let your dog go as soon as you walk in, let the other dogs smell and get to know your dog. 
3) No pregnant or in heat dogs
4) No aggressive dogs
5) Don't try to feed or give dogs anything. 
6) Don't ask stupid questions if you don't want stupid answers. 
7) Ask "What is your dog" don't just assume you know. 
8) If your dog seems shy or temmied don't hold them and except that to clam them down.
9) Don't afraid of dogs IN A DOG PARK
10) Use some common sense. 

Okay I'm done.....I think. They just aggravate me.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Totally agree with you on the rules but my dog doesn't go.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullmomma said:


> Let me just say I love taking my dogs to the dog park but people need to ready and obey the rules of the dog park.
> 
> Okay Tim & I took Madison and Dixie to the dog park, they love it and they get along with everyone, plus Madison is still a puppy. Well we went in and were having a good time. There was a woman there with her dog and she was scared crapless. Her dog was old and he didn't like "other dogs in his face" she said. But she was asking what are were and there names and she couldn't stop playing with them, go figure.
> 
> ...


You should never ever bring a pitdog to a dog park, it is an accident waiting to happen and your dog is going to get all the blame no matter what. Heck I would never bring any dog to a dog park it is just a matter of time before an accident happens.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

No dog parks for me. This is the main reason I dont go and I dont Enzo to be the one they point the finger at if anything does happen. I just take him on trails and to my friends property and he gets play in the backyard


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> No dog parks for me. This is the main reason I dont go and I dont Enzo to be the one they point the finger at if anything does happen. I just take him on trails and to my friends property and he gets play in the backyard


good stuff :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Number one rule at the dog park..................

NO PIT BULLS!


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Number One Rule at Dog Parks: 

Follow the rules!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

People can't grasp the concept. *Bulldogs don't belong in dog parks*. First of all, they are breeding grounds for diseases your puppy can pick up, plus you do not know the temperament of any other dogs besides your own. You might not see dog aggression in a pup, but it is wishful thinking assuming it won't happen. Take your dog to a regular park, socialize with your close friends' dogs and families' dogs and do HUMAN socialization... Trips to the dog park are setting your dog and the breed up for failure. This issue has been beaten like a dead horse *ANYONE taking their bull dogs to a dog park is asking for it.* Simple and Plain.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pitbullmomma as pit bull owners we say "No thanks" to dog parks because of the following reasons.

You never know when a pit bull can "turn on" A young pit bull may love every dog and get along with every dog but it won't always last forever. My dog got along with every dog til she hit nearly 2 years of age. At this point she started developing an intolerance to "rude" dogs and she attacked 1 male twice, and one male and another female she had known since she was a puppy and never fought before. Thankfully I was there and broke it up before it actually got started. And she also became very food aggressive/toy aggressive with other dogs as she matured. I never thought this would happen.. because I socialized her and she always loved other dogs. But thank god I kept my eyes open about it and saw the signs. Also these incidents were not at dog parks... they were at my home or friends home. So never trust a pit bull not to fight!

Also if you are at a dog park and another dog starts a fight with your pit bull you can expect your pit bull to fight back. And ultimately your dog will be blamed for the fight because it's a pit bull.

Please reconsider the dog park.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

My dogs dog aggression began to develop at around 8 months, considering he was heavily socialized around other dogs and pups until then. 

Bulldogs and Dog Parks are like Children and guns... Just don't belong together.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> My dogs dog aggression began to develop at around 8 months, considering he was heavily socialized around other dogs and pups until then.
> 
> Bulldogs and Dog Parks are like Children and guns... Just don't belong together.


Yep Helena can still be around other dogs but I watch her like a hawk.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Totally agree. 

This happens to me all the time!! People are "new to the area" and go to the park looking to meet people even thought their huge mastiff is not "dog friendly". Honestly, WHY bring him in then? Only causes problems.

I go to the dog park out here pretty much daily. Molly and my other dogs LOVE it. The majority of the dogs that go are pit bulls. I have never seen a pit bull fight the last 3 years that I have been going, NEVER! In my experience going the huskies and boxers usually cause the most trouble. 

But I totally understand where you and everyone else is coming from!! Pit bulls get blamed for everything.

They have a list of rules outside and inside the gate. The main one being never let you dog mount another dog. No one ever pays attention to this VERY IMPORTANT RULE. Very few do, but most don't. They all stand around watching it and laughing like it's hilarious. 

IMO people really shouldn't go to the park if they DO NOT follow the rules! Plain and simple!

I watch my dogs very carefully when I go. So should everyone else!


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Well first off this wasn't a bash me and taking my dogs to the dog park. I know my dogs, I watch them all the time and what there doing. I watch the other dogs as well. And I am going to continue to take my dogs to the park. So lets STOP BASHING ME! I know what I'm doing and how to handle it. I'm not new to owning a pit and I'm not going to be treated like I am.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmomma said:


> Well first off this wasn't a bash me and taking my dogs to the dog park. I know my dogs, I watch them all the time and what there doing. I watch the other dogs as well. And I am going to continue to take my dogs to the park. So lets STOP BASHING ME! I know what I'm doing and how to handle it. I'm not new to owning a pit and I'm not going to be treated like I am.


I appologise if our members come across pretty harsh on this subject. I don't think it's a Bash on you kinda thing, some of us are better with expressing ourselves completely in text than others. It's a touchy subject for us with all of the things we strive to accomplish with our dogs... the number one thing is fighting breed specific legislation.. when the finger is pointed at a Pit Bull type dog it reflects on us all as owners. I'm pretty sure that is where everyone is coming from. To us... it's much bigger of an issue than one dog when there's a possibility for it to reflect on our personal dogs who have not found trouble. I understand that you're not a newb to owning a "pit", but it doesn't mean your baby can't surprise you one day as she matures. A little motto that I live by (even within my own home) is "never trust a pit bull not to fight". What we as a community have come to terms with is that there are other options for us to socialize our dogs... the pet store, the vets office, or controlled play dates in a fenced in back yard. I hope you understand where we're coming from.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

I know a pit can fit anytime and I don't just go and that it. We also walk them around the park take them to the pet stores, and the reason we go to the dog park is to show people there are good pit owner and good dogs, so that's the purpose why we go. And we will continue to go and be good spokes people for the breed.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullmomma said:


> I know a pit can fit anytime and I don't just go and that it. We also walk them around the park take them to the pet stores, and the reason we go to the dog park is to show people there are good pit owner and good dogs, so that's the purpose why we go. And we will continue to go and be good spokes people for the breed.


You can prove people that you have a good pitbull by keeping it away from danger to it self and to other dogs. How do you think you are going to look if you have to pull out a break stick because your pit caught another dog that started a fight and wont let go?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Read rule number 4 again..

NO AGGRESSIVE DOGS

That means you. and your dog.......

Pits arnt dogpark material and bringing a pup in there is not healthy, there are all kinds of worms in the ground, diseases who knows what type of viruses, all those people dont vaccinate there pets and deworm them so that leaves your puppy at risk to catching something.

n/m I didnt see your above post obviously youve shut your eyes to learning anything. This breed is in dire need of smart owners you can still be one of them without going to a dogpark. Good luck with that!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am sorry if you thought I was bashing you but I was merely just trying to educate and share my personal experience. Again sorry meant no offense.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not see anyone bashing you, what they are saying is bulldogs do not belong in dog parks. This is something that has been talked about many times on this forum.

APBT's or bullies do not belong in dog parks. Not only are they a place of disease, you also not predict what is going to walk in that gate.
Most Pit bulls have some sort of DA and even a simple fight between other dogs could set off a pit bull to join in. They are a different breed they are not dogs would should be socialized that way. They were bred for hundreds of years to kill other dogs and animals. Instinct like that can show up at anytime. would you take a border collie in a field of sheep and expect it to not try and heard them? Same thing!

I do believe with training you can do what ever you want to with this breed. Look at my kennel, I have numerous dog who are out in public every day and never show DA. But I know they are DA so I do not put them in a situation they cannot handle. You would never see my turn my dogs loose with other dogs off leash to "play". My dogs actually like most other dogs but if that dogs threatens my dog for any reason my dogs will take them out. That is typical pit bull behavior.

I use to think like you several years ago till I had one of my dogs kill another dog. Never in a million years did I think that dog would harm any dog in the world. She is sweet with ppl and loved other dogs and never say aggression ever. Then one day she had a dispute with another one of my dogs and killed him. 
I had to learn the hard way and ignored what everyone else said. Now I am a dog trainer and I see cases like this all the time. They want me to fix their pit bull or pit bull mix who all of a sudden became DA. You know what the fix is? Training sure but to separate them from other dogs, it is not worth the risk. I use to teach a dog responsibility class where if you got in trouble with the law you were court ordered to take our class. You would not believe the amount of owners were there for DA and DA at parks pit bull or not.

You can sit here and get your feelings hurt over this thread or take it to hart and realize what breed you own. If you want to go to dog parks and have a dog social dog then get another breed who can do that. If not keep your pit bull safe and stay away from off leash parks. There are plenty other activities to do than go to a dog park.

Dog parks on pit bull forums no matter what forum, are not received well because of the dangers with dogs off leash and pit bulls.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Well this is bashing and I don't really care. And my dogs aren't aggressive and we've been going there for years. I'm sorry you feel "I'm not a good owner". Well I hate to break it to ya but I'm a *darn* good owner and I don't think anyone should be telling me other wise. I'm a good person and a good dog owner and I'M GOING TO THE PARK!

Well if your tired of talking about the dog park then don't reply to this thread. And my feelings arn't hurt I'm stronger than ever, it just puts fuel in my fire.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You want to be an ambassador to the breed? stay away from off leash parks, get some training dog on your dog and do a sport or therapy work. Being a good role model is not going to dog parks, if anything it screams irresponsibility. Headlines on a news paper should not say "pit attacks at dog park". Get involved in your community or do something with your dogs, that sends a positive image.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You want to be an ambassador to the breed? stay away from off leash parks, get some training dog on your dog and do a sport or therapy work. Being a good role model is not going to dog parks, if anything it screams irresponsibility. Headlines on a news paper should not say "pit attacks at dog park". Get involved in your community or do something with your dogs, that sends a positive image.


This is a working breed! Therapy dogs, weight pull dogs, agility, competition obedience, tracking, etc. THATS setting a good example. No one said you're a bad owner, but then again no one likes being told theyre wrong. Unfortunately everyone who starts a dog park thread gets this type of reponse, like Lisa said, on any forum you go to. And even more unfortunate is strong willed people who don't take nicely to contructive feedback end up learning the hard way why people feel so strongly about something.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

I am a good ambassador, I'm still going to the park and I'm gonna to be the best owner I can be. 


This thread can be shut down now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sorry Pitbullmomma, but this is a wonderful learning tool for the general public and it will not be closed.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Well it needs to be.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

All it takes is one dog at the right time and then you have a fight on your hands, then your in your local news, Nolan Ryan was a one heck of a pitcher but from time to time he had a bad game. Point is you can be the best handler and have well behaved dogs but if you constanstly put your dogs into situations such as this you will have a bad day(fight, etc..) at some point, cause there is a dog out there that will not get along with your dogs, even if they get along with other dogs. 

P.S. You can always go out in your back yard and let your dogs loose and pretend its a dog park.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> All it takes is one dog at the right time and then you have a fight on your hands, then your in your local news, Nolan Ryan was a one heck of a pitcher but from time to time he had a bad game. Point is you can be the best handler and have well behaved dogs but if you constanstly put your dogs into situations such as this you will have a bad day(fight, etc..) at some point, cause there is a dog out there that will not get along with your dogs, even if they get along with other dogs.
> 
> P.S. You can always go out in your back yard and let your dogs loose and pretend its a dog park.


:goodpost:

This is really good! Yes I do a lot with my dogs but again I never put them in a situation they cannot handle. Look you can ignore what everyone is telling you, no one can change your mind but unfortunately this is why our wonderful breed gets in the tabloids. People with your frame of mind who refuse to listen and are strong headed always learn the hard way. It could be as simple as a poodle attacks your dog and your dog defends himself and kills he poodle. Guess who's fault it is? As a professional trainer I tell my clients I HATE dogs parks and not to go no matter the breed. When I was a vet tech we would have dogs come to the vet hospital at least twice a week that had been in dog fights at the dog park. All breeds would come in and we also saw some fatalities. We had a standard poodle attack a pt bull mix and the poodle died from his injuries that is why I used it as an example. So you can think your above the rest if us who know nothing or you can swallow your pride and take some great advice. Dog parks are dangerous for any breed but especially pit bulls.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna do and you all are gonna do what you do. Lets get over it now and end this.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

This is the EXACT reason there banned everywhere because people deny the breeds heritage! 

You can be as stubborn as you want but in the end its your dogs that will pay not you. And there will be another notch on the ol' belt for this breed. Thats great you want to be a good ambassador but there are other ways of doing it besides taking them to a disease infested park with unpredictable dogs.

Have you ever broken up a dog fight with a ton of dogs around? It can be quite hard because others will jump in and it will just be a mess. But I guess if you could live with putting your dog at potential risk then so can I.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems like a can of worms was opened and no insults were thrown out. It's sad really how you refuse to realize what you are doing, you should see red flags when so many members can chime in and try to rationalize with you.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

I said what I had to say on the topic and thats it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmomma said:


> Well this is bashing and I don't really care. And my dogs aren't aggressive and we've been going there for years. I'm sorry you feel "I'm not a good owner". Well I hate to break it to ya but I'm a *darn* good owner and I don't think anyone should be telling me other wise. I'm a good person and a good dog owner and I'M GOING TO THE PARK!
> 
> Well if your tired of talking about the dog park then don't reply to this thread. And my feelings arn't hurt I'm stronger than ever, it just puts fuel in my fire.


Nobody is saying that you're not a good owner and that your dogs are aggressive.We are trying to stress to you that you can't predict what other dogs will do.A dog could jump on your dog when you least expect it and your dog will be blamed for starting the fight just because it is a pitbull.
It has nothing to do with how good of an owner you are.
The more inccidents that go on record as involving pitbulls,the closer they are to being banned.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Nobody is saying that you're not a good owner and that your dogs are aggressive.We are trying to stress to you that you can't predict what other dogs will do.A dog could jump on your dog when you least expect it and your dog will be blamed for starting the fight just because it is a pitbull.
> It has nothing to do with how good of an owner you are.
> The more inccidents that go on record as involving pitbulls,the closer they are to being banned.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone who posted in your thread just voiced very sincere views, and shared real experiences with you, no one in no way bashed you or your dog ownership. 
Truly if they were bashing you would know because these are owners who are very
vocal and passionate about a breed they love and own.
I'm going to say it at the risk of getting in trouble.
Its owners who think like this who may be absolutely spectacular at regular ownership, go leaps and bounds in providing medical care, everyday home care and love, but are so wrapped up in all thats sweet and precious about their APBT/BULLIE they fail to accept that things can happen when placing them in situations like dog parks. You want to prove something to the world but risk everything in doing so.
I truly apologize if you have and are taking offense to this post and everyone else's, but in all honesty if we didn't care about our dogs and yours we would not be so adamant in trying to convince you to create other forms of special activity and bonding time with your dog. 
Maybe take a little look into the thread I'm linking here and read another members experience please .... I wish you the best and hope your never placed in a position where your dog is blamed or maimed ....

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/22339-no-more-dog-park-me.html


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

its okay folks we can always get labs when our breed go extinct that way we can ALL go to dog parks. then we can find out what all the fuss is over!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay I've got a quick question for ya'll...Does that mean I could bring Lady (my sheltie) to the dog park and her be immune from ALL disease floating around???? Not to point out the obvious contradictory statement above but uhh..I BELIEVE AIN'T NO DOG IS SUPPOSED TO BE IN A DOG PARK!!!! Sorry for those who think any breed besides a bully breed is okay but common sense from above posts tells me I should not bring any breed of dog to a dog park as I don't want my dog to get a disease or virus or in a fight WHATEVER the case could be. Sorry all who disagree!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So people didn't agree and now the original post is gone ..... So childish.


PS no dog belongs at a dog park. Dogs are not meant to mingle and play with dogs outside their pack... 


Bully breeds don't need to mingle with any dogs.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Okay I've got a quick question for ya'll...Does that mean I could bring Lady (my sheltie) to the dog park and her be immune from ALL disease floating around???? Not to point out the obvious contradictory statement above but uhh..I BELIEVE AIN'T NO DOG IS SUPPOSED TO BE IN A DOG PARK!!!! Sorry for those who think any breed besides a bully breed is okay but common sense from above posts tells me I should not bring any breed of dog to a dog park as I don't want my dog to get a disease or virus or in a fight WHATEVER the case could be. Sorry all who disagree!


my post was pretty self explanitory because I believe all dog parks are nasty but since people take there dogs anyway when we all have our dogs put down or taken away or just cant find anywhere else to move to due to the worldwide spreading ban then we can all get labs and go to a dog park because thats where people like to go for some reason a dog park.. then we can see all the fuss is about.

I think dogparks are a mistake and its ridiculous your dog would rather run in your backyard then go to a dogpark full of rambunctious dogs that dont know how to behave and have the risk of one jumping on the other.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

When I first got my baby Bruno, and didn't know much about Pits. I took him to the dog park a few times. But he got bit both times. Once by a Golden Retriever and once by a little dog.
I wont go there because it's bad experiences for him,and I want him to have positive socialization. He liked the park, but it's just not safe IMO.
I was lucky the 2 pits I met there with him, were nice one tried to mount him, and he told her off,but they didn't fight. The owner told her pit "AHAH Leave it", and she did.
But I was just lucky. it could have been a worse situation, had the other dog decided to attack Bruno, after he snapped at her for mounting him.

Finding this forum was the best thing for me. I learned so much. I am very cautious when Bruno meets other dogs at the pet store,and ocean park, where I choose to take him to meet his needs. He's learned he has to sit and say "hi" from a distance if he's meeting another dog, he's not allowed to go up and say hi, unless the other owner is ok with it. then I let him say hi for less then a minute,before he has to "leave it".

I wont let him be one of those media dogs, unless it's for saving the life of someone,or doing another good deed :3

He likes people over dogs anyway~


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

People do not follow rules in other spectrum's of life... Which is what makes me think, why would everyone follow rules at a dog park?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> So people didn't agree and now the original post is gone ..... So childish.
> 
> PS no dog belongs at a dog park. Dogs are not meant to mingle and play with dogs outside their pack...
> 
> Bully breeds don't need to mingle with any dogs.


Definitely true. Lets hope we don't see the OP again on the news. There were no insults or personal attacks on the type of owner she is but she chose to take it that way.

Determination to be an ambassador for the breed is one thing but stubbornness is quite another. Pitbullmomma, we are not judging you or even trying to tell you what to do with your own dogs, just trying to make you aware that these dogs are not like other breeds.

You might have spectacularly good luck and never have had an incident but remember it only needs to happen once.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

#1 dog park rule:

Don't talk about dog park.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> #1 dog park rule:
> 
> Don't talk about dog park.


:rofl::clap::rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> #1 dog park rule:
> 
> Don't talk about dog park.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Nice work.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> #1 dog park rule:
> 
> Don't talk about dog park.


So you mean just take your dogs there and tell no one about it? :hammer:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol..oz i think he was makin a joke referring to fight club...#1 rule of fight club...don't talk about fight club...i hope thats what he meant...hah


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> So you mean just take your dogs there and tell no one about it? :hammer:


Fight Club man


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh my bad... i aint seen that movie in years! lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oh my bad... i aint seen that movie in years! lol


lol, I thought you were being sarcastic!

Everyone knows the first rule of fight club is you don't talk about fight club


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow... this is a crazy/informitive/funny/akward/wierd(just to name a few)thread! I have never taken Brooklyn to a dog park, nor do I ever plan too.. If you were so upset with what goes on at a dog park, then why would you be so adament about continuing to go? doesn't make since to me..


----------



## Old_Game (Mar 17, 2010)

I take at least one of mine to the park and off leash at that she has done very well she has been bit by other dogs a time or two and never ingaged a fight not saying she well ever but I fell confedint in her. I think with the right traning you can over come a lot fear that you may have of your dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Old_Game said:


> I take at least one of mine to the park and off leash at that she has done very well she has been bit by other dogs a time or two and never ingaged a fight not saying she well ever but I fell confedint in her. I think with the right traning you can over come a lot fear that you may have of your dogs.


Lol no with the right training you can not train out a breeds natural instinct. You can make it manageable, but you can not guarantee a pitbull will not fight. You dogs may not start it but they will finish it.

Denying and not accepting DA in this breed is irresponsible and setting your dog up for failure. When your dog does fail it reflects to whole breed. All because a person could not be responsible with the breed they owned.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Old_Game said:


> I take at least one of mine to the park and off leash at that she has done very well she has been bit by other dogs a time or two and never ingaged a fight not saying she well ever but I fell confedint in her. I think with the right traning you can over come a lot fear that you may have of your dogs.


So its safer to allow your apbt in a dog park (where she has been bit a few times) and you advise people not to put there family dogs around children theyve been raised with? That is *** backwards!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> So its safer to allow your apbt in a dog park (where she has been bit a few times) and you advise people not to put there family dogs around children theyve been raised with? That is *** backwards!


~perplexed look~
Get out of my head ...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> ~perplexed look~
> Get out of my head ...


lmao you made me spit out my rice! lmfao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Old_Game said:


> I take at least one of mine to the park and off leash at that she has done very well she has been bit by other dogs a time or two and never ingaged a fight not saying she well ever but I fell confedint in her. I think with the right traning you can over come a lot fear that you may have of your dogs.


Training can go along way but you cannot train out your dogs natural instinct. Why would you put your dog in a situation where she can get but by other dogs? It makes no sense no matter what breed you own.

With all the training my dogs have I would never set them up to fail.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

pitbullmomma said:


> Let me just say I love taking my dogs to the dog park but people need to ready and obey the rules of the dog park.
> 
> Okay Tim & I took Madison and Dixie to the dog park, they love it and they get along with everyone, plus Madison is still a puppy. Well we went in and were having a good time. There was a woman there with her dog and she was scared crapless. Her dog was old and he didn't like "other dogs in his face" she said. But she was asking what are were and there names and she couldn't stop playing with them, go figure.
> 
> ...


Here is the OP for those that did not get to read it,


----------



## Old_Game (Mar 17, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> So its safer to allow your apbt in a dog park (where she has been bit a few times) and you advise people not to put there family dogs around children theyve been raised with? That is *** backwards!


Backwards I was thinking the same, in defense another dog can defend its self where children most likely can not might as well put some bbq'souce on the childand serve


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Old_Game said:


> Backwards I was thinking the same, in defense another dog can defend its self where children most likely can not might as well put some bbq'souce on the childand serve


Your name terribly deceives your knowledge on these dogs.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I would honestly like to understand your view on this. Considering that this breed was considered the baby sitters of their time. There are plenty of photos of them back in the day when they were loved by many with their children. 
I think its a bit much to say cover them in BBQ sauce and serve, that would mean your stating or am I assuming your stating they are a danger to children?
A well trained, properly family socialized dog would not be harm to a child.
That would mean he/she is HA and we all know HA dogs should be PTS.
I have 3 children 22, 18, 15 who all have grown up around these dogs since they were in my belly all have survived. Granted I have had to PTS a dog or 3 for HA.
The most danger I can see happening in your defense is them knocking a baby down in pure happy wagging... or drowning them in kisses ......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Your name terribly deceives your knowledge on these dogs.


haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Old_Game (Mar 17, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I would honestly like to understand your view on this. Considering that this breed was considered the baby sitters of their time. There are plenty of photos of them back in the day when they were loved by many with their children.
> I think its a bit much to say cover them in BBQ sauce and serve, that would mean your stating or am I assuming your stating they are a danger to children?
> A well trained, properly family socialized dog would not be harm to a child.
> That would mean he/she is HA and we all know HA dogs should be PTS.
> ...


My view would have to be that they are not even the same type of dog of way back when do to breeding mixing of dogs to get size and and so on. Also Lou him self stated that his father nor him ever had a blue dog and not knowing of any body who did.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im just still baffled at your confusion. These dogs were "nanny dogs" back in the day, there have been reports of these dogs saving childrens life. They served and fought in the war, they saved people.. And your saying why not serve them up with bbq.. If I were to put bbq sauce on my child my mean dog would come and LICK the bbq OFF her.. this is ridiculious lol.. Your saying dont have a dog around kids (that were raised with the dog) over taking a dog (A PIT) to a nasty dogpark to hang around some unpredictable dogs where youve ADMITTED to the dog being bit a few times.. crazy.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

who the &*(^ would take there dog somewhere where they know theres a good chance they will get bit??? come on people


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

For Petes sake!! This breed of dog doesnt need ANY doggy friends.
YOU are supposed to be the dogs best friend and IF you are taking him to a DOG PARK, then you are sooooooo NOT giving him the respect due to a valued pet. Friends dont let friends drive drunk... OR play in DOG PARKS.

I understand your baby is not DA but that is just TODAY. You cannot know what tomorrow will bring. Unless you can guarantee 100% that your dog will not be accosted, chased, snipped at or actually bitten, you do not need to be there.

How bad will you feel if he is badly injured, or injures another dog and the city takes him and puts him down? Because believe me YOUR dog will be blamed.
It will be in all the papers and BSL will trod on through yet another city.
And to Old Game....you need to educate yourself on all the bloodlines and all the old dogmen before you make statements like that.
I so have a headache now.


----------



## bkpenfold (Apr 19, 2010)

*newpit owner*

Ive takin in my sons blue pit. He is 13 months and i am trying to socialize him with other dogs. With praise and treats we are having great sucsess. The problem is with the dog park and other dog owners. Dozer is very friendly and wants to play. I learned from your remarks that I should not be giving him treats for good behavior in the park that makes sense. Ive heard the remark," my dog wont pick a fight but he will finish one." This is true for dozer. He has never been in a fight but he wont turn one down. He has shown small aggression (quiet growls) to other dogs who show it to him. He is not neutured should I just stay away from the dog park? The other owners pack up and leave when we come in, it hurts my feelings and Dozers as well. His behavior towards other dogs is awsome when we go for walks on a leash. So how do I know he is ready to be off the leash in a dog park?


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

pitbullmomma said:


> I know a pit can fit anytime and I don't just go and that it. We also walk them around the park take them to the pet stores, and *the reason we go to the dog park is to show people there are good pit owner and good dogs, so that's the purpose why we go. And we will continue to go and be good spokes people for the breed.*


enough said IMO.
*EGO*, that is why you continue to take your dogs there.
nothing more, nothing less.

fact is you don't even understand that you're doing more harm than good.

anyways... I'm sick of arguing over such kind of things so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

Pitcrew said:


> How bad will you feel if he is badly injured, or injures another dog and the city takes him and puts him down?


sadly, it'll probably be better for the dog to.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

bkpenfold said:


> Ive takin in my sons blue pit. He is 13 months and i am trying to socialize him with other dogs. With praise and treats we are having great sucsess. The problem is with the dog park and other dog owners. Dozer is very friendly and wants to play. I learned from your remarks that I should not be giving him treats for good behavior in the park that makes sense. Ive heard the remark," my dog wont pick a fight but he will finish one." This is true for dozer. He has never been in a fight but he wont turn one down. He has shown small aggression (quiet growls) to other dogs who show it to him. He is not neutured should I just stay away from the dog park? The other owners pack up and leave when we come in, it hurts my feelings and Dozers as well. His behavior towards other dogs is awsome when we go for walks on a leash. So how do I know he is ready to be off the leash in a dog park?


I've marked what you need to ask yourself. You can't control what happens in a dog park, other owners or their dogs. So why take him there when other dogs are there and risk it.

I have no idea what the no treats thing in the park for good behavior is, but if you mean not to bring treats into a dog park then yes don't that will draw other dogs around you.

He has show small aggression to dogs who have shown it to him and he won't turn one down, do you ever want to be in the middle of one that he hasn't turn down? again I ask why risk it?

No pitbull or any dog for that matter should be OFF leash in a dog park with a gang of other dogs. But definitely NOT a pitbull. Again why RISK IT.

The only feelings hurt is yours because we tend to want to humanize our dogs as if their our children, Dozer does not care if they pack and leave more space for him in an empty run. He would be just as happy alone playing ball or what ever it is he is use to playing to burn off energy with you.

I wish you luck and hope you never experience what a lot of us owners have in dog parks. You run the risk of hurting someone else's dog, yours getting hurt, or simply losing him when they take him and put him down for fighting.



ganja said:


> enough said IMO.
> *EGO*, that is why you continue to take your dogs there.
> nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


You argue it so that people may learn. There are NEW owners or owners trying to better their dogs lives that do not understand or know the ramifications of going to dog parks. If you don't want to help someone understand then perhaps stay out of threads that are a repeat of things your tired of. Helping the breed and its owners is not something that is ever going to end as long as these dogs are around and people are willing to take them into their homes ........


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great post Ronnie! It's all about education!! No matter how many times we have to "argue" about going to dog parks and DA and such, I know it gets tiresome, but we should NEVER give up the fight!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i dont do dog parks, but,

11) pay attention to your dog at all times, and when he shows aggression, or mounts, or does anything not allowed to, scold him and pull him away from the rest for a minute so he can learn and not do it agin 5 minutes later, because it's really annoying hearing someone scream " Sparky NO!" every 30 seconds.



12) leave my dog alone and let him play with other dogs, if he comes to you , fine, if not, leave his a$$ alone.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> People can't grasp the concept. *Bulldogs don't belong in dog parks*. First of all, they are breeding grounds for diseases your puppy can pick up, plus you do not know the temperament of any other dogs besides your own. You might not see dog aggression in a pup, but it is wishful thinking assuming it won't happen. Take your dog to a regular park, socialize with your close friends' dogs and families' dogs and do HUMAN socialization... Trips to the dog park are setting your dog and the breed up for failure. This issue has been beaten like a dead horse *ANYONE taking their bull dogs to a dog park is asking for it.* Simple and Plain.


couldnt have said it better, i can can remember saying on this forum months ago, a dog park is fine for dogs ( not pits) becaus ei have never seen a bad situation so far, but everyone here as been so adamant about it, i have to respect their opinion because many are extremely experienced in this aspect.. i think we need to speak more on the disease issue than the fight issue.
disease is much more of a problem.
but seriously number one reason 
Disease

and remember pack mentality, new dog walks in, anything can happen, you guys remember high school?

i didn't know better before, not gonna find out.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> #1 dog park rule:
> 
> Don't talk about dog park.


lmao.. should be number one rule at gopitbull


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Oscar dear use the Multi Quote feature its your friend trust me !!

Lesson 1: Click the Multi Quote button on every post you want to use EXCEPT the last post you choose. You will then Click the single Quote button which will then carry you to the reply box with all the lovely quoted posts of your liking ........ SMOOCHES!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

can I state that just because many of us are not fans of dog parks, doesnt mean we shouldnt make an efoort to socialize them when they are pups. I think some people might think many of you are saying to keep theur dogs away from other dogs their entire lives and that they dont need any socialization.
Im not saying you bring your dog to a dog park or even anywhere off leash where there are other dogs, but the proper socialization and training in the young years will at least inhibit any unnecesarry aggression toward other dogs.

that doesnt mean you will be able to stop your off leash pit from fighting furiously when it is attacked by another dog, some things you can not take away, but would keep your dog from not seeing every other dog or animal as a threat.

just my opinion, someone else might see this as people saying there is no hope for a pit and a pit will always be very DA.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Oscar dear use the Multi Quote feature its your friend trust me !!
> 
> Lesson 1: Click the Multi Quote button on every post you want to use EXCEPT the last post you choose. You will then Click the single Quote button which will then carry you to the reply box with all the lovely quoted posts of your liking ........ SMOOCHES!!!!


wheres the button for Attention Deficity Disorder?

i know, i just reply to posts as i read them.


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> You argue it so that people may learn. There are NEW owners or owners trying to better their dogs lives that do not understand or know the ramifications of going to dog parks. If you don't want to help someone understand then perhaps stay out of threads that are a repeat of things your tired of. Helping the breed and its owners is not something that is ever going to end as long as these dogs are around and people are willing to take them into their homes ........


if you read correctly, I quoted a post and the owner in question isn't new to the breed according to what that owner pretends.
great for you if you still want to argue against a brick wall, personally, I have better things to do than to waste time on such people. 
I do not sugercoat things anymore with people that plain out refuse to listen to more educated folks.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess its a good thing I can argue all day lol!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

ganja said:


> if you read correctly, I quoted a post and the owner in question isn't new to the breed according to what that owner pretends.
> great for you if you still want to argue against a brick wall, personally, I have better things to do than to waste time on such people.
> I do not sugercoat things anymore with people that plain out refuse to listen to more educated folks.


 I'm not going to sit here and argue with you over a quote you quoted of an owner who IS no longer Posting here and an old thread. But like I said if you do not want to repeat yourself don't reply. We are here to teach people who come to GP with questions no matter how many times we have to repeat ourselves. Its not about us its about the dogs. My take in this thread has ended ...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*so sad it made me laugh*



bkpenfold said:


> The other owners pack up and leave when we come in, it hurts my feelings and Dozers as well.


...dude, that actually was so sad, i could imagine you and Dozer arriving and everyone cartoonlike jetting out of the park, leaving him there with a sad face and you with a limp leash in hand. lol

this might be a good segment in BittersweetEmbrace's book.

( Little info on that: she's a child member who is extremely intelligent and talented in art , she is trying to publish a child's book about a pitbull pup)

i can imagine Dozer playing with the tumbleweeds in the park...

i bet Dozer is super cute, he's lucky to have you.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

pssst... ninathepitbull... post pics..psst..in the gallery.... psst..hey *pokes u with the stick*.......

Ok... sorry for jumping off track..carry on.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> pssst... ninathepitbull... post pics..psst..in the gallery.... psst..hey *pokes u with the stick*.......
> 
> Ok... sorry for jumping off track..carry on.


lol..ok..but i have no more space in my album. i'll try pictures, theyre due anyhow


----------

